# How good is auto sensor cleaning on modern DSLRs?



## CarpetFeet (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm due to collect my shiny new 5DIII in a few days having finally upgraded from my trusty 20D. One thing I'm curious to know is how effective I can expect the automatic sensor cleaning to be on the new camera. My 20D predates automatic sensor cleaning and I have to clean it manually probably twice a year (I estimate I get through about 10,000 exposures a year and in this time open the body up to dust exposure by changing the lens probably about 500 times). These days I don't worry too much about getting the sensor swab out and cleaning the 20D myself but that's because I'm not worried about doing any damage to what is now an inexpensive camera! I'd appreciate others' feedback on their experience with more modern Canon bodies that offer auto-cleaning; do you never see dust on the sensor at all?


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 26, 2012)

CarpetFeet said:


> I'm due to collect my shiny new 5DIII in a few days having finally upgraded from my trusty 20D. One thing I'm curious to know is how effective I can expect the automatic sensor cleaning to be on the new camera. My 20D predates automatic sensor cleaning and I have to clean it manually probably twice a year (I estimate I get through about 10,000 exposures a year and in this time open the body up to dust exposure by changing the lens probably about 500 times). These days I don't worry too much about getting the sensor swab out and cleaning the 20D myself but that's because I'm not worried about doing any damage to what is now an inexpensive camera! I'd appreciate others' feedback on their experience with more modern Canon bodies that offer auto-cleaning; do you never see dust on the sensor at all?


I wouldn't say *no* dust... what with the coatings and the auto cleaning means its just harder and rarer that the dust will actually stick. Doesn't mean that you shouldn't have check often though. Dust doesn't come from outside the lens either, from inside the lens, you *might* get dust from all the movement that goes on in there.... so even if you dont change the lens I'd be having a check.

That said, Swabs are still the last choice for me, a few good squeezes of the Rocket is often good enough - if you catch it early its easier to get off, i find...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2012)

Depends on the camera and sensor. Both my 7D and my 5DII have auto sensor cleaning. But I've never - not once - had to manually clean my 7D, whereas I have to clean my 5DII every 3-4 months. Approximately equivalent lens changes, too. So, IMO the FF sensor attracts and holds more dust. The 5DIII has the same cleaning system as the 5DII - Canon seems to think it has its limitations, because they put a newer, better system in the 1D X (looking forward to that!).


----------



## CarpetFeet (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks very much guys - very helpful!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 26, 2012)

On my 5dii I could really do with cleaning it about every year to 18 months. I shoot low DOF a lot though so it's not a big issue for me most of the time.

They're not perfect systems - dust still gets on. That's why the 1dx has a new system.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2012)

The 5D MK III has only been out for a month, users should not be having to clean their sensors yet. Mine did have some dust on the mirror which was visible in the viewfinder, so I cleaned the mirror and also used the rocket blower on the sensor while I was at it, but I never actually detected dust in the images or on the sensor, just figured that blowing it off the mirror might land it on the sensor.

I did find that my 1D MK III and 5D MK II needed more frequent and more thourough cleaning than I expected. My 7d is less than a year old and hasn't needed it yet.

There is always dust on a sensor, so its just a matter when it becomes a problem.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 27, 2012)

The 1d4 was excellent, and I never had an issue with dust. And I'm not one of those who goes to a sterile lab with anti-dust overalls to change my lenses, I do it whenever I need to. There were , on rare occasions some dust visble, but my blower fixed it quick and easy. Never cleaned the sensor.

On the 5d2 I cleaned it two times, and blew out dust once a month or when neccesary.

On the 5d3 I haven't even thought about dust.


----------



## psolberg (Apr 27, 2012)

next to useless IMO. better than nothing but I routinely clean things up with a rocket blower for far better results.


----------

